# Salt Lake City Tax Expert?



## TheSpencerJM (Jan 17, 2017)

Has anyone used a Tax Expert or loacal company in Salt Lake City to file their Uber taxes? I uber as a 2nd job and don't know much about taxes. Wondering if tax experts are up to date on how to file for uber...


----------

